# st.catharines armoury



## 7RCA (16 Aug 2012)

Is the recruiting centre for st.Catherine's inside the lake street armoury? or a separate building?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Aug 2012)

7RCA said:
			
		

> Is the recruiting centre for st.Catherine's inside the lake street armoury? or a separate building?



http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110


----------



## KeoughJ (17 Aug 2012)

From St.Catharines and it's inside (Parkinglot Door) to the right hand side second door with a large sign with red lettering. I believe its only open Tues/Thursday and they bring down someone from the Hamilton RC. 

Reserve or Regular?


----------



## 7RCA (17 Aug 2012)

ok Thank you. Reserve.


----------



## Loachman (17 Aug 2012)

Correct spelling.

Proper punctuation.

Proper capitalization.

Proper sentence structure.

No MSN-speak.

Begin now.


----------



## KeoughJ (17 Aug 2012)

Gotcha, they'll set ya up man. Goodluck


----------



## 7RCA (17 Aug 2012)

Perfect, Thanks!


----------

